# MODERATORS ----



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Can someone please ban him as its annoying now...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55668


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> Can someone please ban him as its annoying now...
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55668


ASAP :evil:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'll third that :?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

We seem to have had a lot of these posters of late :?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Moderators cannot ban people - only Jae can.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Duely banned!!!

Thanks WAK and CliveD

Jae


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jae said:


> Duely banned!!!
> 
> Thanks WAK and CliveD
> 
> Jae


   [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

cheers!

now we have to look out for "3333333" :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak said:


> cheers!
> 
> now we have to look out for "3333333" :roll:


Its 666 that worries me [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Now you've banned him he won't see the nice PM I sent him. :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Now you've banned him he won't see the nice PM I sent him. :roll: :lol:


Once a mod always a mod :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Now you've banned him he won't see the nice PM I sent him. :roll: :lol:


show us then! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

He might have been banned but no-one moved it :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

who was it?????????


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Now you've banned him he won't see the nice PM I sent him. :roll: :lol:
> ...


It's not exactly a PM that a moderator would send :



> Subject : I'm interested .....
> Content :
> .... in sticking a brolly up your arse!
> 
> Why don't you pi** off and get a life! :-*


Childish but it made me feel better. :roll:

oh and for those that missed it in this thread and all the threads over the years where it's been mentioned :

MODERATORS CAN'T BAN PEOPLE

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


You, sir, are a fucking sexual deviant.  :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

and you're gonna get a slapped writst for swearing! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> and you're gonna get a slapped writst for swearing! :lol:


Not from you, pervert. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Childish but it made me feel better. :roll:


You childish...........Never


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

but who was it??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

spain said:


> but who was it??


What do you mean "who was it??" ?

Why would anyone know who it was? Why would anyone care? It wasn't a user of the forum, just a random (probably automated) blind posting.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Its 666 that worries me [smiley=devil.gif]


And rightly so! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

sorry jampott, i didnt see the post so wasnt in the loop with what happened


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

spain said:


> sorry jampott, i didnt see the post so wasnt in the loop with what happened


Bugger i ddn't see it either :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

nothing interesting apparently, some automated spamming/advertising


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes nothing you would want to read. A link to a virus site or how to get software cheap, you know the kind of thing :?


----------

